# Habe ein problem mit Avermedia CaptureHD H727 Tv Karte



## Sanjy (22. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit der Avermedia CaptureHD H727.

Wen ich meine Konsole egal ob wii oder ps3 oder ps2 an der Avermedia  CaptureHD H727 anschliesse geht am anfang alles aber wen ich dann ca 3  bis 4 min warte hängt sich das bild auf es ist auch egal ob ich das bild  von der konsole die ganze zeit nur an habe ohne was zu machen oder wen  ich spiele jedesmal hängt es sich nach ca3 bis 4 min auf.

In mein pc ist folgendes drine

AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core 2700 MHz
4GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce GTS 250
Windows XP Pro
500 MHz Netzteil

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

MfG Sanjy


----------

